# embarrassment to my mom



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow that is harsh. I have no idea what this stems from, you mean she didn't even tell you?

Frankly, I can't fathom my mom doing this. My mother has even said she would shoot me one night because she thought I walked around in front of her husband in a sexy nightgown (dude was totally passed out asleep, I didn't notice him, I just wanted something to drink, my nightgown wasn't that sexy in my opinion, my mother was being crazy and paranoid) ...and my sister has even HIT my mom...and she's never disowned any of us. She loves us dearly.

So I feel really bad for you. I feel that your mother's behavior is cruel and you should confront her about it. 

If she refuses to tell you why, I agree that your mother is a narcissist, and that she has a problem as a human being that isn't your fault and has nothing to do with you.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> no she said she didn't want her friends seeing my stuff because it was embarrasing to her.


Okay - wait. 

Will your mother still talk to you?

She's a narcissistic ESFJ I'd bet money she's an ESFJ with NPD.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

alionsroar said:


> Do you think your mum should accept whatever pictures you put up and you feel rejected?


Blocking someone on facebook is different than simply unfriending them.

Also she could just adjust her privacy features, for pete's sake.

Prpl also said she was embarrassed of her for some other reason in her office...not just on facebook.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

hahahaha my mom's not an esfj or a narrcisists she's probably a socially retarded INFJ, they exist.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> hahahaha my mom's not an esfj or a narrcisists she's probably a socially retarded INFJ, they exist.


Door slamming...and she obviously is some kind of FJ! "You are unintentionally embarrassing me" is totally an Fe thing to hold against a close loved one that strongly.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

you seem really angry at your mom


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

Whatever you decide to do, I think you need to talk to her about this. Communication is important and this needs to stop. Its obviously not okay for a mother to treat her daughter this way. There has to be some reason why she sees you as an embarrassment to her. I think its possible that she could be a narcissist, but I think there may also be some other deeper issue with your mom that would make her say treat you this way. Could she be going through a tough time in her life and her treating you this way was a result of taking her emotions out on you? Has your mom always treated or looked at you this way, or is this a first-timer?


----------



## Grac3 (Dec 14, 2011)

@prplchknz I am sooo sorry that you have to deal with that from your mom. Getting that kind of treatment in general is hurtful but it can even make you feel like a failure at times when it's coming from one of your own parents. I think some people aren't as in tune with how they're being perceived. My mom is like that at times. Like today. She's an ESFJ though. It's just she gets extremely accusing of me whenever I make a mistake. I feel like I'll never be good enough sometimes. She makes me feel so worried that I'm going to mess something up. And the way she yells sometimes puts me in tears afterwards because I can't help but take it so personally when she gets enraged like that. And the feelings like that don't fade away so quickly. It really hurts. Even if I know that what she's saying about me isn't entirely true, or extremely distorted or exaggerated, I'm always second guessing myself since she's my mom. And when she yells like that it can make my mind so scattered that I just can't successfully accomplish whatever it is that she's asking me to do.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, try not to take it too personally when your mom treats you like that. That's her issue.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Let's try and not get all she must be an ESFJ because she's being a narcissistic prick who's trying the social shaming tactic on her own daughter. prpl, you didn't tell if your mum has always rejected you this way or if it's the first time she's called you embarrassing and tried to cut you out. 

I can't believe she's embarrassed by mere pictures of your face/clothed body. If there's nothing objectively embarrassing about your pictures, you need to ask her what her problem is. Tell her that she's being disrespectful, and by keeping you in the dark about what her problem is, she's also being evasive and immature. She needs to correct that.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)




----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm honestly over this.


----------

